
Scientists get closer to creating synthetic cells that can replicate themselves - smb111
https://www.fanaticalfuturist.com/2019/12/scientists-get-closer-to-creating-synthetic-cells-that-can-replicate-themselves/
======
noname120
This is blogspam from the press release:
[https://www.tudelft.nl/en/2019/tnw/artificial-cell-
division-...](https://www.tudelft.nl/en/2019/tnw/artificial-cell-division-a-
step-closer-to-reality/)

Link to the paper ( _Nature Communications_ , open access):
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12932-w](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12932-w)

